# HELP!!! The shop dog ruined my project....



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Short of burning the whole thing, what do you do to get rid of the urine stain on the side of a new cabinet? Raw plywood, no finish yet.This looks like he is on Lasik. I didn't know a medium sized dog (Queensland heeler) could make a stain this high and wide!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Ouch….


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Just call it "Fine Wood Stain" and consider it "Character".

No pictures = It didn't happen, but I'm sorry if it really did.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Rance, does this help?


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I give vinegar a go.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rand, you're going to have to give him lots of beer, and get him to stain the whole thing uniformly.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Vinegar might do it… Liquid Bleach was the first thing that came into my mind…

I DO think you can get it out…

Let us know what DID it… OK?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Charlie, I like your solution best. lol But I can't get near him. He knows what he did. lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

that's a pisser. Not sure I'd wast good beer on the dog. I'd try the vinegar or bleach. Or, it you drink enough beer you just won't care. You weren't talking about getting the poor bastard fixed when he did this were you?


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh Cr*p, I don't know what I would do, to the dog I mean. 
We use a dog urine removal product, it's called Nature's Miracle, on pet stains. It works on fabrics, finished wood floors and such.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry but that is something you have to deal with yourself 
I don´t do latrinwork

hope you can fix it ...... but I gess you shuold have done it right away when it still was wet
I´m afraid you have to make a new side or paint it all black :-(

Dennis


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I would go with a good washing with clear water and then pet stain remover. Do the whole side.

Let it dry and then a light sanding and go with the regular finish schedule.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Anti Icky Poo!! No kidding. No Really. I mean it. For sure. Google it


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm with jeepturner, I use Nature's Miracle too and it will clean stains off raw wood, it might raise the grain a bit, though…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't use bleach as the chlorine left in the wood will attract moisture and probably give you finishing issues. If you do try it though, make sure you follow it with a good neutralizing agent such as white vinegar.

Better still, I read on Woodweb that OdorXit Concentrate is the product of choice in the US. Apparently, it doesn't just cover up the smell/stain, but actually removes it. I've no personal experience of it, just repeating what I read. Don't forget to do the underneath as well as it is probably stained as well.

Good luck!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Eeeeewwww! That confirms it "Better pissed off than pissed on". Since we are all voting here, I go with what David K said with an emphasis on "Do the whole side". And do it as quick as possible. Too bad you don' thave time to test on another piss of wood. If none of the above works, disassemble it and PLANE it off.


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

http://www.urineoff.com/

This product seems to be wildly available, and is stocked at my local Vet's. Have not used it on wood, but works very well on carpets and furniture.

Your pup must really like that cabinet and didn't want it leaving the shop!

Keep us posted on what works for you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't look at me rand

buddy didn't do it LOL


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I had a cat that would critique some of my pieces that way. I use scat mats around my pieces now. Try the stain remover mentioned above should work.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

maybe you should now get a cat to keep the doggie away..well wait, you just might be asking for another type of problem…....get david back out there…buddy has a much taller stainer..he can spray it and make it all uniform..you dont need to pay me for this info…ill just add it to your tab…...lol…...


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Found the dog. You wondered how it got so high?


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Now that you mention it, I have some Odo-Ban. This stuff will kill skunk odor on contact, I'm talking less than 1 second.(Don't ask how I know) I'll try it with the clear water and if I need to then the vinegar rinse. If that leaves a stain, I'll use contact cement and slap a piece of Formica on it. I know that will clean up.

As it happens, this will be next to the fridge and out of sight. So it may not be as bad as I thought on first seeing it. I have no idea how long it has been there as I haven't been spending much time in the shop lately.

I think my daughters chicken-waa-waa got in the shop and started this. I just found a squirt mark at his height on the back of the cabinet, and I'm sure this is what prompted Dex to do his thing. Dex has never done anything like this. I wonder if that chicken-waa-waa can handle a dose of 12 gauge 00 buck-shot? May be a bit of over kill? lol


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Now that you mention it, I have some Odo-Ban. This stuff will kill skunk odor on contact, I'm talking less than 1 second.(Don't ask how I know) I'll try it with the clear water and if I need to then the vinegar rinse. If that leaves a stain, I'll use contact cement and slap a piece of Formica on it. I know that will clean up.
edit:
As it happens, this will be next to the fridge and out of sight. So it may not be as bad as I thought on first seeing it. I have no idea how long it has been there as I haven't been spending much time in the shop lately.

I think my daughters chicken-waa-waa got in the shop and started this. I just found a squirt mark at his height on the back of the cabinet, and I'm sure this is what prompted Dex to do his thing. Dex has never done anything like this.

I wonder if that chicken-waa-waa can handle a dose of 12 gauge 00 buck-shot? May be a bit of over kill? lol


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

There was a Queensland Heeler,
Who couldn't hold his drink.
He pee'd over a cabinet,
And made the whole thing stink.

So his owner turned to LJs,
To canvass for advice.
"What will rid me of this scourge
And make my wood smell nice?"

He got some mixed opinions
As LJs wracked their brains.
The dog got all embarrased,
And Rand, he felt the strain.

"What will do the trick?", cried Rand.
"What potion should I try?" 
"The stain's all up the side, d'you see?
"There's URINE IN MY PLY."

Nature's Miracle, vinegar,
And some said plain old bleach.
Just some of the suggestions,
The LJs mob unleashed.

"I'd go with 'Nature's Miracle' Rand,
For a miracle you'll need." 
"Just follow the instructions,
And surely you'll succeed."

I hope that raised a smile Rand.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Brit's a poet!

Anyway, it's already been said, but I can vouch for "Nature's Miracle". It pulls the dog urine stains out of the grout in the master bath. Now, if i could just pull the dogs out of the house…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Brit*
That was fabulous….........


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh, and always immediately finish all projects….......WATCO works…..........(-:


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Britt that was awesome 

Dennis


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good, Brit… Super Nice!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Brit, Author…..Author…..says Rand, with a standing ovation!!! There will be a framed copy in the shop!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

so what was said i missed it to, so now im feeling kinda blue…and when i get this way you know what happens next…i go grab me a sandwich and give it a wood workers hex…...i take my walnut wand and cross over the meat…and tell it i would like it to be sweet…then i take my ginsu and slice my veggies well..and tell them both if they dont taste good im sending them to garbage hell…but then the big hitter for my sandwich , approaches from the door…oh yes its mr sauerkraut…hes the one who will score…hell make me happy when i dont know what was said….i wont lay around and be depressed or just lay there in my bed..so then it happens…the threesome come together ,,,they will make me sing a song….and regardless of what it was , i know it wont be wrong…i chase the ladies from my sandwich scene…even when the blue cheese is out it really makes them scream..but then the hitter…the holy one..he here…what has begun…a sandwich mellodey will come from the bowles below…and with the right pressure i know just where it will go…...all over them green….a wild running scream…my laughter of delight…cus they didnt ask for a bit….its come full circle the sadness the food and me…and now i can really say…oh i feel so happyyyyyyyy…...grizz


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

grizzman:

Posted by Brit:

*There was a Queensland Heeler,
Who couldn't hold his drink.
He pee'd over a cabinet,
And made the whole thing stink.

So his owner turned to LJs,
To canvass for advice.
"What will rid me of this scourge
And make my wood smell nice?"

He got some mixed opinions
As LJs wracked their brains.
The dog got all embarrased,
And Rand, he felt the strain.

"What will do the trick?", cried Rand.
"What potion should I try?" 
"The stain's all up the side, d'you see?
"There's URINE IN MY PLY."

Nature's Miracle, vinegar,
And some said plain old bleach.
Just some of the suggestions,
The LJs mob unleashed.

"I'd go with 'Nature's Miracle' Rand,
For a miracle you'll need." 
"Just follow the instructions,
And surely you'll succeed."*


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh the britman, he won the prize tonight….to read his words of poem is surly a wonderful delight..he saved the day…he made the men laugh…its just as bad if were all in a room and have some terrible terrible gas…......to bring that off is surely a feat…...his words are genius , they sure are sweet


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

OK Grizz, you win the "Stinky Feet Cheese" award for your effort. Or do you prefer Lindbergher?lol


----------



## RonWoods (Aug 4, 2011)

*Brit*

That was was so awesome. How long did it take to write that it is really inspiring as I am a very good writer too in the woodworking niche, and sadly, you don't find a lot of good writers in the trade.

Anyway, back to the "The dOG, The uRinE And The sTain". I think natures miracle will do just fine but what i am still thinking is what to do about the doG.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Rand*, most of us love the dogs but at times they really try our patience. It's a shame and I hope you can straighten it out. I wish I could offer some advice but finishing has always been a weak point.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

OK LJ's, the internet says all pet stores care the Natures Miracle, so I'll be getting that and give it a whirl. 
Gee, Andy, I wish I could have given you a poetic retort, but is is obvious you are the poetic talent here. lol

Thanks jocks, one and all. You are the greatest.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure how to deal with a urine stain but I can say, without a bit of hesitation, that you do NOT want to burn urine.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I like Andy's poem, but I think we can boil it down to a simple limerick:

There once was a Queensland Heeler
Owned by a crusty four-wheeler
The dog peed on his work…
The old fart went berserk
But it's his fault for not using sealer.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh, now they're coming out of the woodwork. Let's hope the stain does too.

Rance (not a poet, but a punster)


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Charlie, ROTFLMAO I gotta add that to Andy's!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

To sum it up in five short lines,
It must have been quite tricky.
But CharlieM, he did it well,
In a limerick, oh so witty.

RonWoods - I think it took about 30 minutes on and off.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Hickory dickery doc. 
The dog pee'd up Rand's stock
So Rand went down
And scolded the hound
And is now left with a big spot.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You guy's are just too much!! LMAO


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

a Queensland Heeler
left it's mark in pee on wood
can oak smell any worse

a poor but quick attempt at a Haiku.

You guys certainly keep me entertained.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s guy´s for giving us and Rand a big smile on our faces 
just glad I didn´t had any coffee today destroying the keyboard 

Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, I couldn't get my hands on the Natures Miracle, so I used what I had on hand, Odo-Ban. I mixed a 10% solution with filtered water and washed the area. I then had a stain of the cleaned area showing, so I did the entire panel. It looks brand new and still no sealer. lol And Dex came up for some loving this morning. So all is forgiven and peace reigns again.

I tired to post a photo but never could get the computer to cooperate.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that good news Rand 

Dennis


----------



## 3DBMe (Apr 24, 2008)

If Nature's miracle doesn't do the trick have him stain THE WHOLE CABINET. I bet he doesn't do it again!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh my goodness…im so glad that the poor pooch is in your good graces again and all is forgiven…i was afraid he was going to end up like the lama did…for which i was going to ask …which flavor of barb q sauce were you going to use…lol…...i know how your Mohave dessert people are…anything that has hair and moves is fair game….... there was a man named rand..who was the lead man in his band…he played with a dog when everything went wrong, and the pooch he pissed on his wood…so he chased the booger down and was going to hang him in the center of town…but the spirit of god settled in his heart and the dog was forgiven for his part, and now the two are pals again….....glad it all worked out buddy…seal that thing before anything else happens…lol…......grizz


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Grizz, lol…No BBQ sauce on the llama. I have to eat him as is. Being diabetic, the sauce has too much sugar. Now the dog is different. We make a stew out of him, and invite Alabama red necks over and encourage them to " Dig Deep, Good Pup!" lol


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Rand, do you have a Petco or Petsmart convenient to you? I've seen Nature's Miracle every time I've been in either of those places, and we're there often enough. Just kind of surprised you had trouble finding it. Glad the Odo-Ban solution seems to be working. If there's one good thing about my dog hanging out in the shop, it's that she's too short to possibly make a mess of anything other than sawdust on the floor!


----------



## RonWoods (Aug 4, 2011)

Great so the problem has been finally resolved. What about our friend the dOg. Is his problem solved as well?


----------



## RonWoods (Aug 4, 2011)

*@Brit*

Well I think 30 minute for that master piece means that you are just the great writer I thought and feared you are. I hope to read more of your pieces in the future.

They brighten the forum and makes it less wood-like. Not to forget that they make my day at times.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Ron,
Old Dex is fine. This is his first mistake as Shop Dog. With the Odo-Ban killing all urine smell, there should not be a repeat performance of marking his territory.

I agree that Andy is very talented. I can rhyme two words, but from there everything goes down hill FAST. lol

I finished the top cabinet and hung it. I'm now working on my first drawer and learning to set up the drawer lock bit. My samples indicate that 3/8" is the optimum height for the bit.


----------

